# Walton Co. GA, Female, Young Adult "Anita" High Kill Shelter



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

No cage/run number. Identified by breed and name "Anita".

Youngish adult female, not spayed they say.

No rescues or adoption applications at this time. 

Walton County Animal Control

Adoptable Animals - Walton County Animal Control GA

Pet Finder link on Anita:

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31241810


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I know there are a couple of members that are associated with CPR, does anyone know if CPR has this dog on the radar?

Also, the shelter manager is out on medical leave. Shelter is short staffed. They are VERY rescue friendly though. So when contacting be patient. If I can do anything to help an out of state rescue as far as contacts, getting paper work let me know via PM.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Got word this pretty girl was adopted yesterday. Hoping she is in a great forever home now.


----------

